# Attn: MOO, seminar review please



## Icepick (Oct 22, 2001)

How  was the seminar?

- Icepick


----------



## Mao (Oct 23, 2001)

Hi Icecube,
  The camp was great.  It is an extremely tight group. Everyone is definitely on the same page. I think that this group will rock! There were people from Texas, England, Mich., Ohio, Carolina and other places. The IMAF,inc. group is all about carrying on the modern arnis art and the wishes of Prof. Presas as they were in his last revised will. I'm proud to be part of it. A large part of the art was covered. "Traditionals", knife, locks, tapi tapi, 2 vs. 1 cane, mt hand vs. 1 cane etc.. As for the Motts being so quiet, I asked about this and the stance is that public forums are not where they choose to fight their battles or air the laundry. If anyone has any questions they can e-mail me and I'll answer the best I can.  :armed: :samurai:


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 23, 2001)

I have to concur with the statements made by Mao with regard to the Chicago camp. It was extremely well run and well taught. The memorial service in honor of Professor Presas on Saturday was very classy and moving. I do think that this group is going to rock and will do quite well.

WOO!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *The camp was great.  It is an extremely tight group. Everyone is definitely on the same page. I think that this group will rock!*



I'm glad to hear that you and the other poster had a positive experience. Many people were expecting a statement from Mr. Delaney and/or the Masters of Tapi Tapi but it sounds as if nothing "political" happened.

Did Mr. Delaney do the bulk of the teaching? How did you find his seminar style? I have not attended one of his seminars. Also, I didn't see anyos in your list--were any of these taught?


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 28, 2001)

Mr. Delaney did not attend the Chicago camp. Looking at his website, it appears that he has decided to go off on his own. So the remaining MOTTS ran and taught the camp. This development was not unexpected as it had been  foreseen for a few months prior. I thought that the remaining MOTTs did an excellent job at the camp.

WOO!!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Mr. Delaney did not attend the Chicago camp. Looking at his website, it appears that he has decided to go off on his own. So the remaining MOTTS ran and taught the camp. This development was not unexpected as it had been  foreseen for a few months prior. I thought that the remaining MOTTs did an excellent job at the camp.*



Could you be more specific please? Were all the other MOTTs there, including Dr. Schea, or just some?

Was rank given out? The IMAF position, I believe, is that Mr. Delaney and Dr. Schea must approve any new promotions above green belt.

This issue of awarding promotions is one that I feel needs to be addressed.


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 28, 2001)

<<<<Could you be more specific please? Were all the other MOTTs there, including Dr. Schea, or just some?>>>>>

All of the MOTTs were there except for Mr. Delaney and another one. Mr. Delaney appears to have decided not to associate himself with the MOTTS anymore and go off on his own direction. The one remaining MOTT could not make it due to travel problems (from what I understand).  The MOTTS included Dr. Schea. He's in charge now.

<<<<Was rank given out? The IMAF position, I believe, is that Mr. Delaney and Dr. Schea must approve any new promotions above green belt. >>>>

No rank was given out at this camp. As I said before, Delaney is gone.  As for the promotion policy by Dr. Schea and the remaining MOTTs, I'm sure that will be worked out soon.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 28, 2001)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *The MOTTS included Dr. Schea. He's in charge now.*



Does anyone know if this group has a website yet? I'm looking forward to an official statement from them.

I see now that this camp was not listed on the IMAF web site www.professorpresas.com and so I assume that it was not recognized by Mr. Delaney. I hadn't understood that before.

I notice from the IMAF website that camps are:
<<Taught by Co-Grandmasters Jeff Delaney and Senior Master Instructors Chuck Gauss, Ken Smith, Jim Ladis, Brian Zawakinski and Gaby Roloff.>>

I assume this is no longer accurate if all the MOTTs have deserted the IMAF. Indeed, the site still refers to seminars as being taught by Prof. Presas and so is certainly out-of-date.

It sounds like the group that includes Dr. Schea made a good impression. I considered attending this camp; I wish now that I had done so. Does this group have future events planned?


----------



## Brian Johns (Oct 28, 2001)

<<<<Does anyone know if this group has a website yet? I'm looking forward to an official statement from them.>>>>

Yes, it's www.modernarnis.net.  However, it's still under construction. I would expect some sort of statement on this site. 

<<<<I see now that this camp was not listed on the IMAF web site www.professorpresas.com and so I assume that it was not recognized by Mr. Delaney. I hadn't understood that before. >>>>

Yep, the "Delaney" web site never recognized or advertised this camp.

<<<<I notice from the IMAF website that camps are: 
<<Taught by Co-Grandmasters Jeff Delaney and Senior Master Instructors Chuck Gauss, Ken Smith, Jim Ladis, Brian Zawakinski and Gaby Roloff.>> >>>>

No longer true. Take another look at Delaney's website and see the Board of Directors on the homepage of that website. Tell me what you see.

<<<I assume this is no longer accurate if all the MOTTs have deserted the IMAF. Indeed, the site still refers to seminars as being taught by Prof. Presas and so is certainly out-of-date. >>>

Actually I think that the more accurate statement is that Delaney left the MOTTs. 

<<<<It sounds like the group that includes Dr. Schea made a good impression. I considered attending this camp; I wish now that I had done so. Does this group have future events planned?>>>

They made a very good impression. They indicated that they will have future events planned. I imagine that information will be posted on the website.

WOO!!


----------



## Mao (Oct 28, 2001)

As Kissass, I mean Whoopass stated, J.D. did not show. This was expected by many. I do not want to air the laundry in public but encourage people to e-mail me privately and I will answer all questions the best that I can. Suffice it to say for now that J.D. is on his own with a few people with not much time in the art and is NOT the IMAF, inc..


----------



## Mao (Oct 29, 2001)

One note with regards to testing at the camp. I hope Woopass doesn't whoop up on me for this. There were two people who tested at the camp. I tested them, with some help from the Whoopmister.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 29, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Mao _
> *One note with regards to testing at the camp. I hope Woopass doesn't whoop up on me for this. There were two people who tested at the camp. I tested them, with some help from the Whoopmister. *



I take it then that the IMAF, Inc. (I finally understand that this is different from Mr. Delaney's organization) has its own ranking standards. I will be curious to see a more detailed web site spelling out their philosophy and their leadership.


----------



## Mao (Oct 29, 2001)

I think that you'll find alot of integrity in this group,IMAF,inc..


----------

